# Toro quick trigger DIY ideas



## Jeffp88 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello, I recently bought a Toro 721 single stage snow blower, great machine. My only concern was having to lean forward to manually move the direction of the thrower constantly. I wish I spent a bit more and got this feature. I was wondering if anyone has done any custom mods to make one yourself to adjust it on the fly like the “quick trigger” feature on other models. Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! I have a 221QR, an older model, with the Quick Chute system. I really like it, but I fear it might be a bit tricky to retrofit onto a machine without it. You could compare parts diagrams for yours, vs the version with it, to get a sense of what it might cost, if using Toro parts, I suppose. 

The Honda HS621 single-stage didn't use a cable-actuated system. But they basically just attached a long handle to the chute. I believe the idea was you could control it without necessarily needing to walk around to the side of the machine. Perhaps something like that could be done? This video shows the handle: 





Where there's a will, there's a way. Hopefully something can be figured out to make yours a little more user-friendly. 

I was really looking for a 721 when I bought my 221! I wanted the bigger 4-stroke. But I got a deal that I couldn't pass up on my 2-stroke version. I've been happy with it, but I only got it last spring. Hoping to get some more run-time with it. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Jeffp88 (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for the input. That Honda snow blower handle idea might be my best bet. I’ve been doing some digging and no one has come up with a better fix other then putting an extension on the handle. I’ll come up with something and post some pictures.


----------



## inntcptr (Nov 17, 2013)

I just purchased a 721. Had the same thoughts. Looking around to see if anyone had any ideas. My ccr2000 was the same and I would just reach over the top to change chute direction. No biggie. I thought of maybe a piece of wooden broom handle and 2 hose clamps. No snow here yet and just bought it this week. I think I will give it a try.


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

I had the 721 manual chute last season. It's a pretty easy handle to work and there's not always a frequent need to change the chute direction, however, I did "splurge" and bought a new one this season with the QZE for convenience mainly. I was actually planning to get the 821 QZE but they are out of stock all over! I will tell you to look out for the cable housing melting from the exhaust. It's a very poor design. I will likely look to cover it as the handle area gets hot and will likely happen again! (See pic.)


----------

